# Ethanol



## philip.lopresto (Jan 24, 2007)

Has anybody had trouble with the 10% Ethanol in gas.I have a 2542, seems to work fine.I run the motor at least once a month.Thanks Phil.


----------



## Rocko (Jan 21, 2007)

I live in north eastern Ct. and have had no problems running that type of gas in my GT2542 for over a year.


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

that ethanol burns more clean but burns up quicker. Up north WI there is little ethanol and the honda ridgeline my grandfather owns gets better mileage than the gas down here. By the way it is green up their(gas color)


----------

